# Popular games you couldn’t really get into?



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2021)

A few years ago, I got Splatoon because some of the people in my friend group had it. I couldn’t see the appeal of it. I liked the wars, but that’s about it. It’s been so long, I’m not even sure if that’s the name for them, but you’d choose a side and battle. I had fun with that aspect of the game but it wasn’t this amazing game for me that some people made it out to be. I‘m glad to have tried it though. It’s good to try new things. Shooters weren’t really my thing anyway.

What are some popular games you tried out, but you couldn’t really get into?


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 17, 2021)

*Ever Oasis*. It came out quite strong back in the day, but after playing it I felt more disappointed than satisfied.
Also *Pokémon MM: Gates to infinity*. I enjoyed so much the two previous installments, that I couldn't believe how little I enjoyed the third  Didn't even bother buying the fourth.

 There's a reason I have these two games on sell here in Spain... Hopefully someone will take them out of my hands someday, sigh.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2021)

GuerreraD said:


> Also *Pokémon MM: Gates to infinity*. I enjoyed so much the two previous installments, that I couldn't believe how little I enjoyed the third  Didn't even bother buying the fourth.


I liked the Pokémon Mystery Dungeon series, but that game in particular was disappointing. I preferred the older games in the series. Blue Rescue Team was a great game.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 17, 2021)

_Oh this is going to be a long one..._

*Genshin Impact* for me. I see mentions of this game wherever I look, my friends play it, it's just everywhere. So I decided to give it a shot, since it's, apparently, "inspired" by Zelda and I LOVE Zelda. But in the end...I don't get it. I just don't understand the appeal of Genshin Impact. While _I do enjoy_ some of the character's designs and overall world design is nice, and even the plot itself seems interesting... But it all just nullified by amount of things that I find annoying and tedious to deal with. Loading and updating times are just horrible for me and I can't find a way to speed it up. By the time game finally updates and loads, I have no desire to play. The way of getting new character also known as _the gacha _is just...just drives me mad, okay? I don't like getting the _same_ lame weapon I will never use as a 4-5 star roll. And speaking of weapons, grinding for good equipment for my characters is straight up painful. Especially the part when you need to pray to RNJesus to get artifacts with the stats you desire. The fact that some quests are locked behind the adventure rank is annoying as well, ESPECIALLY when I liked the first part of the quest. I want to know what will happen next right now! I don't want to grind 10 levels for that! ;-; And the combat is just...not fun. I like the elemental reactions which give you the opportunity to mix-up your team, but the combat itself... Let's just say I don't like how if you knocked your opponent a few meters away your character will INSTANTLY change their focus. I guess it's not a big deal for people playing on mobile, but on PC/console not being able to lock onto a certain enemy is just _really_ uncomfortable. And last, but certainly not least, I don't like limited-time events. I mean...They _make sense_ for a constantly updating free-to-play game but it's so upsetting when you had no chance to play and there was something cool as a reward, and now it's just "woops haha too bad you missed this cool thing everyone else has you most likely will never get!".

Of course I'm happy for people who can truly enjoy this game. I _tried_ to be unbiased. I _tried_ to ignore things I don't like. But it ended up backfiring at me with huge frustration.
_Maybe one day...
edit: silly typo_


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

Among us. I tried to get into it but, eh. It's just not my thing. Good thing the popularity of the game calmed down


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Warframe, Planetside 2, and generally those large f2p multiplayer things. Mostly cause I'm not into the genre usually but the community and players used to be pretty elitist, at least here at the time.

Also a lot of RTS and a lot of quirky indie games and stuff that either ran/was made poor or just uninteresting. The exception was Sunset, I absolutely loved that one to death.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2021)

Minecraft. It makes me physically sick.

Actually, that applies to a number of games. I can't play anything from a first person perspective, with 'blocky' graphics, or with super low framerates. I felt like a total wimp when I had to modify a Super Mario Party session in the TBTWC because the intense lag was making me feel nauseated.


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 18, 2021)

Dishonored
I love the art direction of the game (Bioshock is still one of my favorites) but something about the gameplay just never clicked for me.


----------



## deana (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm just gonna say it: *Super Smash Bros. *I don't understand the appeal of these games AT ALL. These games are obviously extremely popular but I've just never been interested.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2021)

Honestly, which popular games am I into? lolol. I feel like so many I'm not into: Zelda, Fortnite, Among Us, COD, any FPS tbh, most RPGs, Genshin Impact, any MMOs, Overwatch, Rocket League and Pokemon Go.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

Persona and Danganronpa.  Tried playing both and didn’t see the appeal.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2021)

Also yeah, Danganronpa. I tried one game for Vita and while I liked character designs I couldn't get into it. But then I never liked Phoenix Wright either; I was better off watching them than playing cause you would have needed a guide anyway.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 18, 2021)

A lot of the popular Battle Royales - Fortnite, PUBG, Warzone, Apex Legends - not my type of game. While I like spectating occasionally, I don’t enjoy playing Dota 2, League, Valorant, or Overwatch either.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 18, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> Minecraft. It makes me physically sick.
> 
> Actually, that applies to a number of games. I can't play anything from a first person perspective, with 'blocky' graphics, or with super low framerates. I felt like a total wimp when I had to modify a Super Mario Party session in the TBTWC because the intense lag was making me feel nauseated.



I thought it was just me that got nauseous when I played. While I am not glad you had the misfortune to feel sick, it relieves me to know that I am not the only one (i hope that made sense; I mean, if i was the only one, then that might tell me i maybe need to see the doctor). That is part of why I don’t like Minecraft; I also don’t like it because I thought it was hard and didn’t like the zombies (I know there is a mode without them). Not fun playing by myself either. I only played it with one person who I have zero plans to play anything with again sadly. 

FFVII - i only played 30 minutes of it sometime after I beat FFVIII for the first time and I honestly couldn’t get into it. When I still played FFRK, I started to be a little interested in it but still, not feeling motivated to play it anytime soon. Plus I still need to beat XII.

Smash and Mario Kart: I think it is mostly because I suck and don’t know how to stay on the track (MK), lose focus on which one is my fighter (Smash) and also I suck at spiking and all those other techniques. Mario Kart, I fall off anywhere there is a jump.

League of Legends: Never played but watched my ex rage and he was scary; and I heard stories of people breaking their computers and stuff over it.

Overwatch: used to like it but I hated how I was always the only one defending and then everyone just spams good job to be toxic, not to mention people leaving in the middle which cost us games. I should have stuck with non ranked matches :/.

There may be more but that’s all I can think of right now.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 18, 2021)

After playing ACNH for almost a year straight I wanted to try other farming/life sims and bought My Time at Portia after reading great reviews about it online, but ended up not liking it at all.  The dialogue is insanely repetitive which makes the characters (including romance-able characters) so dry and boring. There are also extremely limited furniture items to decorate your house and yard with, and even less clothing options. I thought the fighting aspect was cool at first but that also got repetitive fast. The last straw for me was that I couldn't find a motive or goal in the game to work towards after discovering there were no more clothing, furniture, or housing options that I wanted to buy or save up for. Overall I just couldn't connect with the game and stopped playing it.

I also didn't like the game Aer: Memories of Old even though it got great reviews online. I especially didn't like the ending, but the overall game play was also just boring to me, and I found it too dialogue/lore heavy to the point where the story was extremely confusing.


----------



## neoratz (Jun 18, 2021)

never could get into *breath of the wild*. i think it is a very beautiful game with good lore BUT... i can be picky with fantasy universes like zelda and half the fun of games in it's genre is, for me, creating and playing as your own character! breakable weapons and stamina are also huge pet peeves of mine in RPGs XD



nerfeddude said:


> *Genshin Impact* for me.


i couldn't get into genshin either!! sorta different reasons for me though. i can tolerate crappy gacha systems, i'm used to them from playing games like bandori and idolmaster, but genshin is just.... NOT my kinda game in any way. to the point where i'm not even interested in trying. i don't really like the aesthetic, most of the characters don't interest me, the gameplay seems boring to me, and all those combined with an unfair gacha just wouldn't be fun for me. genshin has started to kinda annoy me so i've blacklisted the tag on tumblr and twitter. SORRY TO MY FRIENDS WHO LIKE IT i can understand the appeal and respect it <:3


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Persona and Danganronpa.  Tried playing both and didn’t see the appeal.


Which Persona game(s) did you try?


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 18, 2021)

-Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild. I didn't like the new format at all.
-Stardew Valley. Honestly I don't really like farming sims but I was forced to play it and yeah, I don't see the appeal at all.
-Pokemon SWSH is probably the worst game I've played in the series. The story is repetitive from the past few games. Some mystery/lore about extra powerful Pokemon and your rival wanting to be like a family member and has a slightly chaotic personality. It's just unoriginal.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Which Persona game(s) did you try?



All of them.  I don’t care for the old or new style, and I have a strong dislike for the fandom as well.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> All of them.  I don’t care for the old or new style, and I have a strong dislike for the fandom as well.


Ah good to know! I was interested in trying P5 since I've heard good things about it, but that would require me to buy both the game and a PS3 so like... Haha. 

Edit: Plus I don't even know if I'd like the game either.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Ah good to know! I was interested in trying P5 since I've heard good things about it, but that would require me to buy both the game and a PS3 so like... Haha.
> 
> Edit: Plus I don't even know if I'd like the game either.



Do you happen to have a ps4? It is also on the ps4. I definitely recommend it! I wouldn’t let the fandom deter you from playing. I only see them on twitter and the ones that follow one of my favorite Vas are okay (they ignore me mostly and when I go on twitch).


----------



## Neb (Jun 19, 2021)

As much as I love the Persona, I _cannot_ get into Persona 3 or Persona 3 FES. Everyone says it’s the best game in the series, but I hate the gameplay. Climbing the same boring tower for the entire game isn’t particularly fun. You can’t even control most of your party in FES. In that version you just have to pray the A.I. doesn’t spam the same move over and over *cough* Mitsuru *cough*. The soundtrack is repetitive too.

At least the story is decent. I’ve been genuinely intrigued by the history of Tatsumi Port Island.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Do you happen to have a ps4? It is also on the ps4. I definitely recommend it! I wouldn’t let the fandom deter you from playing. I only see them on twitter and the ones that follow one of my favorite Vas are okay (they ignore me mostly and when I go on twitch).


I don't have a PS4 either :C Oh don't worry, fandom stuff usually goes over my head haha.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 19, 2021)

Neb said:


> As much as I love the Persona, I _cannot_ get into Persona 3 or Persona 3 FES. Everyone says it’s the best game in the series, but I hate the gameplay. Climbing the same boring tower for the entire game isn’t particularly fun. You can’t even control most of your party in FES. In that version you just have to pray the A.I. doesn’t spam the same move over and over *cough* Mitsuru *cough*. The soundtrack is repetitive too.
> 
> At least the story is decent. I’ve been genuinely intrigued by the history of Tatsumi Port Island.


Yeah I don't really like p3 either, I only like the ost, not the actual game because it's too dark and sad


----------



## Madeline63 (Jun 19, 2021)

Final Fantasy 10. I've never played something where I've felt less attached with the characters. (Tidus was _okay). _I still finished the entire game.


----------



## a potato (Jun 19, 2021)

I wanted to get into Okami, but I lost interest after a little while. Maybe I'll try to get back into it, though. I know it's supposed to be an amazing game.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 19, 2021)

I couldn't get into Splatoon either. Rented the first game, only completed the story and tried a few online matches. Owned Splat2 for a while. Same thing, completed the story and played a few games till I had my fill and resold it to a friend. I'm not super into shooters to begin with, this reaffirmed that. Even when the shooter has a great concept and style, I still don't enjoy playing as much as I should.

I also can't get into Persona, although I enjoy Shin Megami Tensei. That seems common though, being into SMT but hating Persona or being into Persona and hating SMT. Can only be a fan of one but not the other haha.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I also can't get into Persona, although I enjoy Shin Megami Tensei. That seems common though, being into SMT but hating Persona or being into Persona and hating SMT. Can only be a fan of one but not the other haha.



This is so true.  I know others were curious about why I don’t like Persona, but I just don’t.  However, I absolutely LOVE SMT because I played SMT IV years ago and really enjoyed it.  I’m actually thinking about picking up SMT V when it releases perhaps…


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 19, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> This is so true.  I know others were curious about why I don’t like Persona, but I just don’t.  However, I absolutely LOVE SMT because I played SMT IV years ago and really enjoyed it.  I’m actually thinking about picking up SMT V when it releases perhaps…



Same here! I rented IV years ago, liked it so much that I bought a copy of my own. Thinking about picking V up when it releases too and may replay IV to get refamiliarize with the mechanics closer to launch.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 19, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I couldn't get into Splatoon either. Rented the first game, only completed the story and tried a few online matches. Owned Splat2 for a while. Same thing, completed the story and played a few games till I had my fill and resold it to a friend. I'm not super into shooters to begin with, this reaffirmed that. Even when the shooter has a great concept and style, I still don't enjoy playing as much as I should.
> 
> I also can't get into Persona, although I enjoy Shin Megami Tensei. That seems common though, being into SMT but hating Persona or being into Persona and hating SMT. Can only be a fan of one but not the other haha.



Interesting! I remember watching my ex play one, which all this time I thought was Persona, but maybe it was Shin Megami.  I always thought the dialogue and stuff was cheesy so never had any interest in it. I forgot what got me into P5 (only persona game that I player) but I absolutely love it. I just wish I could beat the secret boss in Royale . I heard a fifth shin megami was coming out soon so I was thinking of taking a look after I get P5 strikers if I don’t need to play the others; just hoping I can like both.

Another one, I used the Assassin’s creed series but I liked only up to or a bit after Brotherhood. I got stuck on III, read a spoiler accidentally and never picked it up again. Tried origins but it was too open to me. I felt really overwhelmed by how big it was. They kept releasing so many games right in a row (or at least that is how I felt), and I got tired of keeping up and plus don’t have the money.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 19, 2021)

Oh yeah speaking of persona I got shin megami tensei 4 apocalypse a couple of years ago and didn't like it. I forgot why but I remember being bored, so I recommend you never played shin megami tensei before is to stick to persona


----------



## demoness (Jun 19, 2021)

shenmue

i'd rather beat my head into a wall than suffer that again.  but it was a good sleep-aid.

and xenoblade.  you take a studio that made xenosaga and xenogears and say "can you do this again but add aimless wandering and imitate idk... phantasy star online?"


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 19, 2021)

I couldn't, and still can't get into any of the mario games, they just don't interest me.. The one I played the most was, Mario Khart for the gamecube, me and my friend fully finished it, unlocked everything, but those games just don't really interest me.. Drove my friend crazy, 

I have Mario Khart for my switch, which I sometimes play with my sister. But any other game I'm just not interested in.
--
I'm not a fan of the sonic games, aside from heroes, but me and my friend played one of them after our work outs, and even completed it. But, I think I'm one of the few people to like Sonic Heroes.

Not a huge fan of Kingdom hearts, the only one I really enjoyed was *Birth by Sleep* but the others were meh, especially two. I really dislike that game (Maybe I'd like it more if Namine didn't exist) Also other reasons, like how the girls are kinda just there? Just either to save, or be saved, and that's it. 
--


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jun 20, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> Another one, I used the Assassin’s creed series but I liked only up to or a bit after Brotherhood. I got stuck on III, read a spoiler accidentally and never picked it up again. Tried origins but it was too open to me. I felt really overwhelmed by how big it was. They kept releasing so many games right in a row (or at least that is how I felt), and I got tired of keeping up and plus don’t have the money.


Ahhh, I felt exactly the same way!! Though I played through all of III, getting to the end just kinda, killed it for me I think. Which is sad, because Assassin's Creed was one of the first video game series I really fell in love with, but after trying to play black flag and just, not enjoying it, I fell away from it a lot. I have, a few of the newer games, one I got for free, one I got because I thought I would like it because of the setting, and my mom got me Origins which I tried to play too but I just, couldn't get into it. I also had the same feeling of being overwhelmed by it all, to the point I couldn't enjoy any of it. ><

I don't really know what else counts as popular honestly, um, I heard a lot of good things about Ori and the Blind Forest but I just, haven't been able to get into it. It felt super clunky and unpleasant to play and I dropped it really quick, eventually I'll try to get back to it though. 
Another one might be, Bioshock Infinite. I loved the first two Bioshock games so much, like I adore them a ton, but I just, didn't really like anything about Infinite. I actually get mildly annoyed when I see people talking about how great it is, which is really silly and always makes me feel guilty, but that's a testament to how much I disliked the game. xD I enjoyed the Burial at Sea part of the game, but not nearly as much as the earlier ones.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 20, 2021)

The largest nintendo series I can't seem to get into is the old style Mario games, like 3D world and the like.  I love the graphics of Mario Galaxy and Mario Odyssey but just can't get invested in the linear path of the old style games.

I also haven't been able to get into any of the shooter battle royale games. Tried most of the popular ones and never got a single win on any of them, even Fall Guys which wasn't a shooter style one. I do like Tetris 99 but that's because I just like Tetris lol.

For the longest time, Splatoon was another series that I just couldn't get into, but I decided to pick it up recently mostly for Salmon run and its quite fun!  Ranked still makes me die inside though.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2021)

Metal Gear Solid. I beat the first one (the Gamecube remake), rented the second one and played a demo of the third one. They can be fun for a couple of minutes but eventually I just get bored. Do people really like the storytelling in Kojima's games? I just want to hide soldiers in the lockers.

Some other games I really can't get into are the 3D Sonics. I was so disappointed with Sonic Adventure when it released on the Dreamcast. The funny thing is that people often claim that this is one of the few good ones so I decided to back and play through the whole game. Give it a fair chance. But no, it was still as bad as I remembered it.


----------



## vanivon (Jun 20, 2021)

mario galaxy. i know it’s a fan favourite of the series, and i’m sure it’s ultimately a good game, but when i played it i struggled with the controls so much that it dampened the experience for me and i didn’t want to try again.  still don’t.


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2021)

Assassins Creed. On paper, it's absolutely something I should love, especially the more recent Egyptian and Norse themed ones, or Black Flag being pirate themed. Open world stealth games each set in a different time period almost making them a period piece. Fantastic...No, they're some of the most tedious and boring games I've played. They just lack any difficulty, stealth is brainless, combat is brainless, the writing is bland and tedious. I like the idea of Assassins Creed, I just want somebody else to do it.

Kingdom Hearts 3 specifically. I loved the KH games growing up and had played most of them (minus Chain of Memories and the mobile games) but I played a bit of KH3 and absolutely had no love for it. I think I had grown out of Kingdom Hearts by this point and whilst I still love the older games, I feel I wouldn't get too far into them before losing interest now.

Shenmue. My friend for years touted it as such an amazing game. I played the Yakuza games because I heard they were 'basically' Shenmue and they were the most accessible for me at the time. When the remasters for Shenmue came out my friend bought it and lent it to me and it was bloody awful. Everything about it was awful. There's not a single thing about it I thought was good and whilst I could easily see how it influenced a bloody good game like Yakuza, it felt like a game that wasn't even good for the time it was released. For (at the time) the most expensive game to develop, it lacked so much polish.

Though the voice acting, my lord. It's awful, but I love it. All games should have Shenmue levels of awful voice acting. Shenmue, Resident Evil and House of the Dead shall always be my favorite examples of video game voice acting.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 20, 2021)

Stalfos said:


> Metal Gear Solid. I beat the first one (the Gamecube remake), rented the second one and played a demo of the third one. They can be fun for a couple of minutes but eventually I just get bored. Do people really like the storytelling in Kojima's games? I just want to hide soldiers in the lockers.
> 
> Some other games I really can't get into are the 3D Sonics. I was so disappointed with Sonic Adventure when it released on the Dreamcast. The funny thing is that people often claim that this is one of the few good ones so I decided to back and play through the whole game. Give it a fair chance. But no, it was still as bad as I remembered it.



I love the storytelling; that is honestly the main reason I loved the series. They made me think about the current political problems at the time (when I was playing them for the first time) and thinking how different would my country act from the way they were portrayed in that game (or in anime like gits) had they been in a similar situation. I suck at the being sneaky though. I did have some issues with the way phantom pain was set up and had credits after or before every mission like it was a tv episode or something though.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 20, 2021)

I got Okami and I really enjoyed it at first, but about 15 hours in (I think?), the charm started to fade, and I got less and less interested. I love the art style, and it definitely reminds me of Zelda: Twilight Princess, but overall, it was not something I could spend more time with.

Maybe another day I'll try to finish it, but that day is not today.


----------



## Envy (Jun 20, 2021)

I never could make it through Metroid Prime. I can see why people liked it, but Metroid just isn't for me.


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 20, 2021)

Oh there are so many, and I'm sure there are gonna be lot of gasps when people see my list, because most of these are exceedingly popular titles -

Zelda - Breath of the World
Fire Emblem Three Houses
Super Smash Bro
Pokemon (any installments later than X and Y)
Numerous RPG titles outside of KH and FF series

Then there are the mobile games: Pokemon Go,  Animal Crossing Pocket Camp, Genshin Impact (to be fair, I was initially really engrossed by it, to the point where I would consider spending real money for the gacha, but glad i didn't because I lost interest in it rather quickly)


----------



## Belle T (Jun 21, 2021)

vanivon said:


> mario galaxy. i know it’s a fan favourite of the series, and i’m sure it’s ultimately a good game, but when i played it i struggled with the controls so much that it dampened the experience for me and i didn’t want to try again.  still don’t.


Oh thank heavens, I'm not the only one.  I want to revisit both those games one day to see if I change my mind, but something about the Galaxy series just felt really off to me, so I didn't quite understand why they kept topping lists as the best games in the series.  I thought that maybe I was just getting to an age where nothing really impressed me anymore, but when I played Odyssey later, I was so completely taken aback by how much I loved virtually every aspect of it.  So I'm not entirely sure what it is about Galaxy that just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 21, 2021)

Minecraft, Fortnite, Stardew Valley, and Call of Duty just to name a few. 

I personally don't like a lot of the fanbases that follow said games and was never into them. 

I always preferred Harvest Moon (Story of Seasons) as my choice farm game so Stardew was not cutting it for me. It was cheap so I bought it to try but I just stopped right after I got to the farm. 

I played the Fortnite beta and thought it was pretty addicting for a bit but then grew bored of it shortly afterward. I didn't like the building factor. It's fanbase was just not it for me either. 

Not a fan of most FPS (unless they are unique in some way to grab my attention) so CoD wasn't my cup of tea. 

Minecraft wasn't half bad but I did grow tired of it as I preferred to just play AC if I wanted to world build.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 21, 2021)

I never into overwatch  I trying it when it was the free weekend it was not for me sane with smash


----------



## Bui (Jun 21, 2021)

Zelda Ocarina of Time. I tried so many times to play the game and even made a pretty good amount of progress in it, but I just could not get into it. I eventually ended up giving up on it altogether because each time I played it I just was not enjoying the time I spent with it. I certainly was not expecting that to be the case seeing as Majora's Mask is my favorite game of all time. I could not get into Twilight Princess either. I also never got into Splatoon because the online multiplayer in the first one wasn't even remotely enjoyable for me, since (in my personal experience anyway) the game's matchmaking system was hot garbage. Perhaps I just got really unlucky with it or something, who knows.


----------



## Snek (Jun 21, 2021)

Pokemon Sword (and by proxy Shield). I used to get both versions of the game. For 7 generations I did just that. Even before I bought the game, I felt there was something off about it. The graphics were like they were for the 3DS and Dexit didnt help either. I played the whole game (including the DLC) and was extremely disappointed. It just lacked something. But thanks to that I bought other games and enjoying them now. 

A friend wanted me to play Minecraft. I tried it and it felt weird for a world-building game. I prefer Animal Crossing or Stardew Valley.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2021)

Super Mario 64/Odyssey/any Mario that is 3D and or supposed to be somewhat platformer. I mean the motion/camera controlling makes me sick and it's so damn flimsy. Also honestly the game aren't that good, to me it's basically people like it cause memes and they were new for their times? Sunshine was alright cause GCN controllers actually made sense and it was alright to play, and fun for real and not really "lol cool new thing" to me.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2021



skweegee said:


> Zelda Ocarina of Time. I tried so many times to play the game and even made a pretty good amount of progress in it, but I just could not get into it.


This, though I never liked MM either. I played both but honestly most overrated and steep games to get into. I mean the worst are the DS ones for sure but those two come not too far away on being on worst list of LoZ games.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I love the storytelling; that is honestly the main reason I loved the series. They made me think about the current political problems at the time (when I was playing them for the first time) and thinking how different would my country act from the way they were portrayed in that game (or in anime like gits) had they been in a similar situation. I suck at the being sneaky though. I did have some issues with the way phantom pain was set up and had credits after or before every mission like it was a tv episode or something though.


I do like that he has something to say with his games, I just don't like the way he does it. Sometimes I wonder if he's in the right medium. But I have to respect Kojima because he does his own thing even if it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## amemome (Jun 22, 2021)

Smash Ultimate.  I realized I'm just not dedicated or good enough at this game to unlock all the characters. I wish I could get the game refunded since I barely touch it.


----------



## Bui (Jun 22, 2021)

amemome said:


> Smash Ultimate.  I realized I'm just not dedicated or good enough at this game to unlock all the characters. I wish I could get the game refunded since I barely touch it.


Smash Ultimate was quite the disappointment to me, and unlocking all of the characters was a nightmare. But then again, my favorite in the series is still Brawl, so make of that what you will.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 22, 2021)

I haven’t actively tried zelda since I tried in on the n64 when I was a kid. A few times my interest was slightly peeked to try it again or BOTW since I loved riding Epona around in Ocarina of Time (in fact that was all I did besides messing with the cuckoos since the enemies and some of the combat music scared me like the one when you encounter those plant things with those weird octopi villager mouths and the poes scared me too) and I love horses. Still not really interested tbh; there are other games I’d like to try more.

Pokemon from Black & Y on: I didn’t like either of these for some reason. And hearing what they did with Sword and Shield bugs me and the removal of gambling. I loved the pokeslots and the gambling in the old games. 

Resident Evil: not into scary or horror games. I did play a bit of bloodbourne and the fourth Resident Evil completely but it was with a then friend (we’re not friends anymore) over. Wouldn’t have played them on my own.

Monster Hunter: that same guy suggested when I was looking to spend money I was saving for some dlc for FE Fates that never came to try generations. i got it assuming we’d play together but he never got it since he is known to be extremely cheap and not thoughtful at all. I tried it on my own a few minutes but didn’t get far. Just never was interested in it even though the cats are cute.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2021)

Super Mario Bros. 3. I don't know why but I've just never been able to get into this game. Which is strange because I really should love everything about it (the 2D Mario games are some of my absolute favorites).

I've never played it for very long. Usually I just stop after the first world. Someday I'm gonna give it an honest go I tell myself, but there's always something else I'd rather play.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 23, 2021)

I haven’t tried a lot of Mario games so I guess that might be another one I could add to my list. I do want to eventually play some of the old ones that I had on the nes. Not sure which ones we had though. I like Paper Mario or at least what I’ve played, original Mario Party (1-4), Mario 64 maybe, and I want to retry Mario Sunshine, but aside from that, had no interest in the other Mario games. I’d be interested in the Super Mario 3D world because of the cat suits, but I know I will just fall and die a lot .


----------



## Bugs (Jun 24, 2021)

Among Us for sure.

I'm probably gonna sound like an elitist or something, but I played it and thought... This is just a way worse, boring version of Space Station 13. I know SS13 is hard to learn, but even when you have no idea what's happening it's hilarious, and there's way more possibilities of stuff that can happen.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jun 27, 2021)

Mass Effect. Bought the trilogy and couldn't get past the first ~3 hours. I'm sure it picks up but the first few hours is such a slog that it drained my will to play - not helped by the fact that the "running" speed is so slow. Returned it soon after.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 27, 2021)

A big one for me is the entire Resident Evil franchise. I love to watch playthroughs of those games...but, I've never wanted to actually play them. And it isn't the horror element. It's just...they aren't my speed of game. I don't care for all of the inventory management and stuff. Even before youtube was a thing, I always loved watching my brother play the PS1 games. But, yeah...I never had any desire to play them myself. Even with half the games given away for free with 'Games with Gold', and the other ones constantly on sale...I always look at them and say "yeah...I wouldn't actually play them".


----------



## Bluelady (Jun 27, 2021)

Off the top of my head, these are the games that I don’t like.

-Any platform game or games with platform levels.

-Any Mario game. At first I thought that it was because I’m awful at platform games. Yet, I still haven’t finished the 3ds version of Paper Mario even though the levels were easy.

-Kid Icarus Uprising. I didn’t get the hang of the controls.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2021)

Mario galaxy for sure, i still dont get why people love it so much, playing it made me dizzy lol

a lot of large open world games dont do it for me either, theres so much things to do in them, but unless the story is really good i end up getting bored after a few hours

edit: forgot to mention the elder scrolls games, most boring games ever made


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 27, 2021)

Red Dead Redemption 2. I really enjoyed the first one way back on PS3, but I just found all the added "realism" mechanics to just absolutely bring the game down. Not interested in weapon maintenance, not interested in skincare, not interested in eating the right amount, just ughhhhhhhhh. I feel like I'd actually be interested in the game if all those extra bits and bobs weren't there.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 27, 2021)

the majority, for sure. the only "popular" games i've played and enjoyed are minecraft and several nintendo IPs (mario platformers, pokemon, ac) although i'm in the minority for having not enjoyed mario odyssey. never saw the appeal of zelda or any of the other IPs from them. ditto for shooting games (i.e. call of duty), fortnite, stardew valley, league of legends etc.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jun 27, 2021)

Grounded my fiends liek it and I like it a little but I’d rather play other survival crafting games like Terraria or Minecraft.

 Also whoever  said something about Minecraft I respect you but bruh srsly


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 27, 2021)

GTA: I used to like it only to steal the cars back in high school.  All the other stuff that comes with it, I’m not interested in at all

I loved Dragon Age and how your choices affects the game and the ending, but I too am not interested in Mass Effect. I watched my ex play it and it honestly never interested me. Then again, I initially didn’t like Dragon Age when I saw him play and the graphics or character models/designs, but I fell in love with it when he got me the ultimate edition. I seriously don’t think I’d like Mass Effect though; not quite sure yet why other than maybe the visuals and setting not being of any interest to me.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 27, 2021)

Breath of the wild. I put 30 hours into it and was bored the entire time. I had to force myself to play.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

Dunno how popular it is/was, but Danganronpa. I really liked some characters/designs, but I never got hold on how to actually play the game. And might have mentioned before, but the Phoenix Wright/Ace Attorney games. Mostly cause you basically needed to watch videos or read a walkthrough to get somewhere unless you were really into the games. It had some good characters (especially in Dual Destinies) but yeah, pretty flat as a game and I'd rather watch them than play them games.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 28, 2021)

Among Us. I really hate to be the person who craps on a game because it's popular since it's one of my biggest pet peeves but... I just don't get it. I've watched my favorite streamer play and it's just a lot of yelling back and forth. Eventually you start to pick up on how people play too so it kind of defeats the point of the game once you figure out someone's strategy. I'm also really not a fan of the art style at all. It bothers me they only walk around on 2 legs with no arms showing and the main front cover. I don't know why it annoys me so much. This game has somehow remained in such high popularity for so long while other really amazing games trend for only a small period and then fizzle out.


----------



## saralyzer (Jun 28, 2021)

Most esport games


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 1, 2021)

saralyzer said:


> Most esport games




Oh yeah...this too, for sure.

And any of those 'flavor of the week' games like Fortnite, PUBG, Fall Guys, Destiny, etc. If a big multiplayer game is trending as "the game to play"...I'm usually as far away from it as humanly possible. Lol.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 1, 2021)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Among Us. I really hate to be the person who craps on a game because it's popular since it's one of my biggest pet peeves but... I just don't get it. I've watched my favorite streamer play and it's just a lot of yelling back and forth. Eventually you start to pick up on how people play too so it kind of defeats the point of the game once you figure out someone's strategy. I'm also really not a fan of the art style at all. It bothers me they only walk around on 2 legs with no arms showing and the main front cover. I don't know why it annoys me so much. This game has somehow remained in such high popularity for so long while other really amazing games trend for only a small period and then fizzle out.


Oh same! I'm not a fan of Among Us too, but for kinda different reasons. I forced myself to enjoy Among Us because of my friends only to kinda realize it gave me more anxiety than enjoyment. I even bought the game on switch because I thought I'd get over my anxiety one day, but idk I never touched it again. I get how it's fun for others but it just stresses me so much.  I also get peeved at all the memes about it, I just dont find them funny and if anything I get a bit uncomfortable seeing them.

I'm also not a fan of those strat games like League of Legends or Mobile Legends, I tried LoL once before and got bored. I can't exactly pinpoint why I got bored, I guess it just felt repetitive. Plus it has absolutely toxic players and I hate that (I know all games have those toxic people, but co-op battle games definitely bring out the worst in people).


----------



## TofuIdol (Jul 1, 2021)

Out of popular games, I would have to say I really couldn't get into Genshin Impact. Like I enjoy rolling for cute characters but I can only play it for maybe an hour before just getting bored with it, and stop playing it for weeks to months. I just feel to me it's a big chore to play and never can fully enjoy it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2021)

I just could not enjoy Cuphead at all for what it is, which is somewhat of a shame because I really liked the art style and the smooth hand-drawn animation. I do not like how the game is centered so much around being so difficult and getting punished heavily after being hit only four times at least. Even though they have a 'simple' mode (which is more of a shortened version of boss fights), you really wouldn't progress until you beat the difficulty the devs intended to. Like bruh, what's the point of adding it in the first place if you can't really enjoy the entire game? It seems like the game would be fun only through trial and error and being consistent. I do NOT like that kind of game design at all where you'd spend hours on just a single area if you weren't 'good enough'. I played this game during the time my sister kept talking about it so I despised it every time Cuphead was being mentioned, no matter what form it comes in.

I get similar vibes from just watching the gameplay of Celeste and Hades and I don't get why people like it. If your game is all about trial and error in order to progress, I ain't buying it, no matter how much people say it's great. I play games to have fun and feel satisfied, not to get stressed and increase my blood pressure.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 3, 2021)

Quite a few, actually.  Last of Us, Red Dead, Death Stranding, Breath of the Wild, I've never been into Mario games and Deadly Premonition.  I cannot for the life of me get into that game but I have several friends who adore the hell out of it and I just can't see it.  I have nothing against anyone that likes them.  You like them, great, glad you had fun, honestly


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 4, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> Oh same! I'm not a fan of Among Us too, but for kinda different reasons. I forced myself to enjoy Among Us because of my friends only to kinda realize it gave me more anxiety than enjoyment. I even bought the game on switch because I thought I'd get over my anxiety one day, but idk I never touched it again. I get how it's fun for others but it just stresses me so much.  I also get peeved at all the memes about it, I just dont find them funny and if anything I get a bit uncomfortable seeing them.
> 
> I'm also not a fan of those strat games like League of Legends or Mobile Legends, I tried LoL once before and got bored. I can't exactly pinpoint why I got bored, I guess it just felt repetitive. Plus it has absolutely toxic players and I hate that (I know all games have those toxic people, but co-op battle games definitely bring out the worst in people).


I felt this way with Splatoon. I picked it up because some of my online friends had it, although it never interested me before that. All of them ditched Mario Kart, which was the game we were originally into, and went to Splatoon. I just felt left out, so I forced myself to get into it. I couldn’t. Shooters aren’t really my thing. It was fun in some aspects, but I didn’t love it.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 14, 2021)

Fire Emblem, Smash Bros, Splatoon...
those are just a few lol

I just can't get into games like that, and I never understood why they are so popular


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Jul 17, 2021)

I have tried many times to get into Skyrim/elderscrolls but I just could not get into them no matter how hard I tried. I think that the games are very pretty looking but I found I got really bored 10 minutes into the game.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 18, 2021)

Don't Starve if that counts as popular. While I'm able to play for a couple of in-game days, after some time I just get bored and stop playing


----------



## dude98 (Jul 19, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Dunno how popular it is/was, but Danganronpa. I really liked some characters/designs, but I never got hold on how to actually play the game. And might have mentioned before, but the Phoenix Wright/Ace Attorney games. Mostly cause you basically needed to watch videos or read a walkthrough to get somewhere unless you were really into the games. It had some good characters (especially in Dual Destinies) but yeah, pretty flat as a game and I'd rather watch them than play them games.


As someone who is a fan of mystery VNs, I can see the appeal of watching a playthrough instead of playing. And yeah even I can get annoyed at how progression can be hard especially in older ones like Famicom Detective Club or some cases in the first Ace Attorney games

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2021

Stellaris, Civ, Europa Universalis, or any 4x. I don't understand how most of these systems work. Plus all that DLC that some people sayvis necessary.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2021)

heyimsobored said:


> Don't Starve if that counts as popular. While I'm able to play for a couple of in-game days, after some time I just get bored and stop playing


Same, it was basically forced into a multiplayer game and it's rather bland for survival even alone.

I do like TBS games, but RTS ones can be really elitist/overly steep learning curves so yeah no.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 20, 2021)

Mario 64. I'm a huge Mario fan and played most main series games. But 64 is confusing and hard for me to play.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2021)

Ghost of Tsushima
Nier Automora
Zelda Breath of the wild


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 20, 2021)

It would have to be overwatch when the game wa  a first out there was a free weekend I had a try it wes not for me


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 20, 2021)

I did play ESO for maybe a year and I did enjoy it because I made friends, but I honestly hated how everything except the mounts look. I tried Skyrim many years ago but I didn’t get past tutorial and honestly had no interest in it even if I had.

I’m not interested in Among Us. I probably wouldn’t have heard about it had I not seen the name come up on my twitter multiple times.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 21, 2021)

I think I have to mention any Zelda game. I could really only get into Wind Waker and Majora’s Mask. I don’t find the appeal in the other games. Wind Waker was my favorite. It had an *amazing* soundtrack and the storyline was interesting, but that was about it for me. I don’t think I’m a fan of Zelda games or games similar to them in general. I know these games are popular. I saw the hype Breath of the Wild had, but it wasn’t for me. Many people are surprised when they find out I’m not into Zelda.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I think I have to mention any Zelda game. I could really only get into Wind Waker and Majora’s Mask. I don’t find the appeal in the other games. Wind Waker was my favorite. It had an *amazing* soundtrack and the storyline was interesting, but that was about it for me. I don’t think I’m a fan of Zelda games or games similar to them in general. I know these games are popular. I saw the hype Breath of the Wild had, but it wasn’t for me. Many people are surprised when they find out I’m not into Zelda.


I'd say most Zelda games are eh unless we're talking the gameboy/color/advance ones for me. I also never got the hype for the N64 ones and the Phantom Hourglass for DS is absolutely trash, just my onion so yeah. Minish Cap were one of my faves, though.

And yeah most indie adventure games that are obviously aesthetic/lowkey story but rather unplayable cause you have to sit half the time figuring out where to click or look things up cause they love hiding ****, lol.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> I'd say most Zelda games are eh unless we're talking the gameboy/color/advance ones for me. I also never got the hype for the N64 ones and the Phantom Hourglass for DS is absolutely trash, just my onion so yeah. Minish Cap were one of my faves, though.
> 
> And yeah most indie adventure games that are obviously aesthetic/lowkey story but rather unplayable cause you have to sit half the time figuring out where to click or look things up cause they love hiding ****, lol.


Yeah I hate having to look up stuff in games a lot. It ruins the point of the game for me if I'm just googling everything anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Yeah I hate having to look up stuff in games a lot. It ruins the point of the game for me if I'm just googling everything anyway.


Yeah, why I also never enjoyed the Phoenix Wright games, I don't care sitting for hours figuring out exactly which pixel to click.

And yeah a lot of walk-throughs are extremely fuzzy just to not spoil so you don't get what to do anyways


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh, don't get me started on this topic.

I think you could toss a rock and just about hit a popular AAA game everytime that I don't enjoy. Cyberpunk, Zelda, Doom, Fallout 4, Skyrim, Mario, all platform games, Cuphead, etc, etc, etc.

I enjoyed Undertale though, so that's something, even though I know it's earned enough haters that it can't really qualify as that popular compared to the games I've listed (except Fallout 4; lots of people hated Fallout 4).


----------

